# Looking for Lotus



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok the time has come. For I don't know how many years now I haven't had an aquascape in my house. For close to 3 months I patiently waited for some wood to sink and now the tank needs only plants. Believe it or not I enjoyed the prolonged wait - now I feel like the tank has developed naturally and it's very stable.

This will be a very flexible layout. Tank has wood in the middle only with branches pointing left and right. I will be changing the plants around/on the wood quite often. As you understand the layout is not restrictive at all. Plants can go behing, around and in front of the wood. I can put all stems. Or all vals. Or just a glosso carpet. Or just cover the wood with moss.

Or Lotus in the back and blyxa in the front. That's what I want to start with. So:

*If anyone has lotus (preferably with red on the leaves) please let me know.
Looking for Blyxa too.*

Pictures will follow as the tank progresses. I see this as an exercise in "Easy Aquascape" and sharing the pictures will probably motivate someone to do a planted tank too.

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

As you already know niko I have an all red lotus and the dark spotted red lotus. I will be re-scaping this weekend and I would assume I will have at least one of the red lotus and maybe some babies of the other. PM me if you might be around the area this weekend.

JAX


----------

